# Help Choosing Correct Size for Techflex and Heatshrink



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

I am trying to purchase techflex and heatshrink for my install. I have searched and gotten differing responses on the appropriate sizes to use. I am away from home for the next 45 days otherwise I would measure. I understand that some wiring may differ in diameter, but was looking for a general consensus so I can place an order. Hopefully this can be stickied for future newbies! I will be using the following wiring in my install and would like advice on the correct size of techflex and heathshrink needed. I emailed Furryletters on ebay and he said that he would need the diameter sizes, however I would think that enough people have techflexed and heathshrunk their wiring in their own installs to come to a consensus. 

I know that sources for techflex and heatshrink are Furryletters on ebay or PartsExpress. Is there a good source for the adhesive backed zip tie mounts to organize your wiring?

1/0 gauge (1/2" & 3/4" recommended)
4 gauge (3/8" & 1/2" recommended)
8 gauge (3/8" recommended) 
14 ga speaker wire
12 ga speaker wire
AiNet cable
Optical Cable
RCAs
Headunit wiring harness

Techflex says the specs are as follows:

1/4" size fits 1/8" - 7/16" cable
3/8" size fits 3/16" - 5/8" cable
1/2" size fits 1/4" - 3/4" cable

Here are a couple threads I found on DIYMA:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/product-selection-comparisons/48511-need-techflex-advice.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-fabrication/46168-techflex-sizes.html
I put recommendations in ( ) above from comments from these two threads

Thanks!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

1/0-1/2"
4ga.-You can use 1/2 or 3/8. 1/2 works fine 3/8 fits just a little tighter. Either way is fine.IMO

Also check out FurryLetters on ebay for your techflex his prices are pretty unbeatable unless you have a serious hook-up.

For the mounts I use the one's from Homedepot or Lowe's that allow to put a screw threw the center that also have the sticky backing. IIRC they come in bags of either 50 or 100.


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

Genxx said:


> 1/0-1/2"
> 4ga.-You can use 1/2 or 3/8. 1/2 works fine 3/8 fits just a little tighter. Either way is fine.IMO QUOTE]
> 
> I edited the OP with this info. Thanks


----------



## Z3Sooner (Aug 2, 2008)

+1 on Furryletters. Can't beat the prices and they usually ship same day.


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

Bump...can anyone else with the sizes still missing?


----------



## Sponge (Nov 16, 2008)

I prefer the look of 3/8" on 4awg. I use 1/4" on 12awg (pair) speaker wire. 3/8" is too big for 8awg, I use 1/4" on that as well.



Z3Sooner said:


> +1 on Furryletters. Can't beat the prices and they usually ship same day.


+2

Tons of orders and all shipped VERY quickly. If they don't have it listed, you can email them and do custom orders.

eBay Store - FURRYLETTERS: EXPANDABLE SLEEVING COLORS, EXPANDABLE SLEEVING BLACK, SLEEVING


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

Sponge said:


> I prefer the look of 3/8" on 4awg. I use 1/4" on 12awg (pair) speaker wire. 3/8" is too big for 8awg, I use 1/4" on that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Anyone with ideas on the AiNet, optical cable, RCAs, 14 ga speaker wire?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

New Techflex Corporate Site - Conversion Charts


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

1/4" braided sleeving fits very nicely on 8 AWG cable

*edit* If you go to the TechFlex.com official site, you can order a free sample pack. It comes with a nice color catalog and a plastic baggie with a number of different sizes, colors, and sleeving types in it. You can slip these over your wires to test before you order large quantities


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for that link! Do you think that the AWG diameter size conversion is just for the bare wire or includes the sheath/outer covering as well (the chart is on the bottom left side of the page).


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

How do you order the sample pack. I could not find it.


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

jimbno1 said:


> How do you order the sample pack. I could not find it.


I just did the printed catalog request and there is a comment box and I asked for a sample pack in there. I couldnt find a link for the samples either.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Shelbrain said:


> I just did the printed catalog request and there is a comment box and I asked for a sample pack in there. I couldnt find a link for the samples either.


^ What he said.


----------

